# whelen strobe vs whelen vertex led's



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Are the whelen hideaway strobes the same physical size as the whelen vertex led's? Looking into buying a pair of taillights that had vertex led's in them. I have the strobes, just dont want the housing melting or strobe touching the reverse light. 99-07 superduty tail lights.


----------



## SnowJersey (Nov 22, 2010)

gtmustang00;1120924 said:


> Are the whelen hideaway strobes the same physical size as the whelen vertex led's? Looking into buying a pair of taillights that had vertex led's in them. I have the strobes, just dont want the housing melting or strobe touching the reverse light. 99-07 superduty tail lights.


correct, they both use a 1" hole


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Just be sure the guy isn't replacing them because he drilled the 1 inch holes in the wrong place. The LEDs take up less space inside the housing than the strobes.


----------



## 03dmax1 (Nov 26, 2010)

is the LED shorter then the strobe??


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

03dmax1;1135629 said:


> is the LED shorter then the strobe??


yes..........


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the tail lights should be fine. but the reverse that could be a little tight i would never use the strobes in the reverse light too tight


----------



## 03dmax1 (Nov 26, 2010)

YUP i screwed mine up, drilled to close now the bulb wont fit in. does anyone make a smaller reverse bulb, would be cheaper then new tail lights


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

03dmax1;1135828 said:


> YUP i screwed mine up, drilled to close now the bulb wont fit in. does anyone make a smaller reverse bulb, would be cheaper then new tail lights


led bulbs for the reverse are smaller sometimes..


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

03dmax1;1135828 said:


> YUP i screwed mine up, drilled to close now the bulb wont fit in. does anyone make a smaller reverse bulb, would be cheaper then new tail lights


Have you found a smaller reverse bulb yet? Mine are a little close. I'm looking for a smaller bulb. Led or not doesn't matter to me. 3156 is what i'm looking for a replacement for.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

kitn1mcc;1135739 said:


> the tail lights should be fine. but the reverse that could be a little tight i would never use the strobes in the reverse light too tight


I strobes in tail and reverse lights. They will fit and have worked well for going on 3 years.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Not to hijack this thread, but if you hook up these vertexes and do not sync them together will they all keep alternating patterns individually if you have a momentary switch wired to them?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

If you do not sycn them they will each do the pattern you set them to. You can still run them to a momentary switch to change patterns but they will look funny. Very easy to sycn them so why not use it?


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Strobesnmore;1145890 said:


> If you do not sycn them they will each do the pattern you set them to. You can still run them to a momentary switch to change patterns but they will look funny. Very easy to sycn them so why not use it?


No reason I was just curious, I thought it would maybe look better if they weren't synced but I will end up syncing them. I think I initially thought that by them being "synced" that each led will flash at the same time but the whole purpose of the different flash patterns is to have one flash when the other is not or so I believe.

Thanks


----------

